# 1939 Shelby Hiawatha Arrow



## Dan the bike man (Jan 8, 2018)

This bike is so cool. I've received a lot of positive feedback. I know there's things not right, but it does ride GREAT as is! There's original paint but with the holes in the tank, I'm not cleaning it up. I'll just put a towel on the seat. 
A LOT of people want to buy it. The seller even had Mike Wolfe of American Pickers contact him - after he delivered it. The seller is 5 hours from me. I offered up a big delivery fee and he accepted. I didn't know seller so I paid the 3%. I have a lot into it but it's NFS so no worries. 
Here's pictures, mine and sellers pics for reference. 
This bike is amazing. It is a dream bike! If you've never seen one in person, you can't appreciate how long it seems. The handlebars are awesome! I'd put these on other bikes if I had them. 
Enjoy!


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 8, 2018)

Truly is a "dreamboat"! You be rollin..they be hatin...or lovin it...


----------



## Jay81 (Jan 8, 2018)

Dan the bike man said:


> The handlebars are awesome! I'd put these on other bikes if I had them.




https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/shelby-big-handlebars-new-chrome-available.117664/


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 8, 2018)

I feel ya man.... congrats! V/r Shawn


----------



## kreika (Jan 8, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 8, 2018)

I saw this 1 years before I ever heard of the CABE.
I chased him down to ask questions and met Charlie.
Amazing; Awesome; Style!
Congratulations!
At-A-Boy for going after what you really want.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 8, 2018)

I agree.........It looks neat just the way it is, ride it, and enjoy it!  You should get lots of attention.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 8, 2018)

That is one bada$$ machine.  Congrats man!


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 8, 2018)

Congrads Dan, one sweet machine!!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks all


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 8, 2018)

Did you get the other pedals?


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jan 8, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> Did you get the other pedals?




No  he said they were trash, would have liked to have them though!!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 8, 2018)

Dan the bike man said:


> No  he said they were trash, would have liked to have them though!!!



Oh no!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jan 8, 2018)

Yeah I know


----------



## tesch (Jan 8, 2018)

Congrats! Great bike. These are my favorite bikes. I’ll be buried with mine. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 8, 2018)

Dan You can ride this one ! Very Cool!
   Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jan 8, 2018)

tesch said:


> Congrats! Great bike. These are my favorite bikes. I’ll be buried with mine.
> View attachment 735220
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



:eek::eek::eek: Nice!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 8, 2018)

So what's the back story one this one?  How did you find it? What did the previous owner tell you about it?  There can't be too many more of these left waiting to be found.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 8, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> So what's the back story one this one?  CL? How did previous owner acquire it?  There can't be too many more of these left waiting to be found.



Guy on FB owned it for years. Recently sold to the guy who Dan purchased it from. A dream bike popped up, so he sold off a few to finance it.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jan 8, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> So what's the back story one this one?  How did you find it? What did the previous owner tell you about it?  There can't be too many more of these left waiting to be found.



I bought it from a bookface ad


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 8, 2018)

Dan the bike man said:


> I bought it from a bookface ad



Ahh, I recently unfollowed all my bike related FB pages.  I couldn't stand getting a notification every time someone posted a plastic reflector for sale.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jan 8, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> Ahh, I recently unfollowed all my bike related FB pages.  I couldn't stand getting a notification every time someone posted a plastic reflector for sale.




I did too, but my brother follows them and text me about this one so. Could look it up


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 8, 2018)

It was posted here as well https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1939-arrow-on-facebook.123599/


----------



## then8j (Jan 8, 2018)

I wonder what a OA bath would do to the rust, how much paint is hidden under there?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 8, 2018)

In my opinion, and OA bath would ruin this bike. A crusty, rusted out tank would look kinda odd with paint showing through. This bike has a great look to it that only time & the elements can create...and I believe Dan appreciates that. I guess we'll see what he plans to do with it...if anything, but I think this is the epitome of "Preserving the Crust". Hope to see it posted in that thread
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/so-who-prefers-to-preserve-the-crust.102071/


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 8, 2018)

...


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 8, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> In my opinion, and OA bath would ruin this bike. A crusty, rusted out tank would look kinda odd with paint showing through. This bike has a great look to it that only time & the elements can create...and I believe Dan appreciates that. I guess we'll see what he plans to do with it...if anything, but I think this is the epitome of "Preserving the Crust". Hope to see it posted in that thread
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/so-who-prefers-to-preserve-the-crust.102071/



I 100% agree.


----------



## the third man (Jan 8, 2018)

Dad on 14th birthday 1940



__ the third man
__ Jan 8, 2013
__ 3





Here’s my father and his.  Same rack and chain guard as yours but Airflo.  I’m working on building one, I’ll never find a tank, but I do have everything else.


----------



## COB (Jan 8, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> In my opinion, and OA bath would ruin this bike. A crusty, rusted out tank would look kinda odd with paint showing through. This bike has a great look to it that only time & the elements can create...and I believe Dan appreciates that. I guess we'll see what he plans to do with it...if anything, but I think this is the epitome of "Preserving the Crust". Hope to see it posted in that thread
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/so-who-prefers-to-preserve-the-crust.102071/



 KEEP THE CRUST! (Hey, that would make a good t-shirt! )


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jan 9, 2018)

I am definitely leaving it as is! If the tank wasn't rusted out I may try cleaning, but I love the look as is. I posted it in the crust thread. It took years to look this good! It's a beautiful thing!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 9, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> It was posted here as well https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1939-arrow-on-facebook.123599/



Geez, it was on here, on Facebook and eBay. I guess I was way out of the loop on this one.


----------

